

Tracktor: Managing Harvest Timers the Arduino Way - efatsi
http://viget.com/extend/tracktor-managing-harvest-timers-the-arduino-way

======
sbashyal
Nice hack! You could use Arduino WiFi shield to directly post data w/o using
the computer, no need to switch to Raspberry Pi just for that.

